# My boy Odin. The 135 pound baby :)



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know why he's so big, mom and dad were both fairly large, so I guess it's genetics.

But here is when he was a pup.



And 5 years later.



And just to give everyone an idea of his size, here he is sitting with my better half.










He is my favorite Shepherd I've had so far, he's just a big gentle bear. I live next to a park and I'll take him with when I take my daughter and all the kids know him and love to cuddle and play with him, and it's easy to see that he enjoys every moment. Best part is even the parents of the kids enjoy watching them.

I really wanted to breed him, but found out he has a food allergy (grain), so that idea got 86'd. 

Hope you enjoy and I'll post some more pictures later. Maybe even the ol' ladies Malinois.....maybe


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, he's very big... and very handsome! Welcome to the forum, btw!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Handsome boy and GOOD FOR YOU for not breeding him! So responsible 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

He's beautiful, I love his dark face!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

He is a massive beast! I love it!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG he's huge! Gorgeous, too. He'd be a perfect size to snuggle next to during a cold winter rainstorm. 

Jelpy


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Definitely a handsome boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He is gorgeous! like a giant teddy bear  i wish mine would let me snuggle up, he just licks me and heads for the hills


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

And people thought my boy is big and he is86 in going to ask you what they ask me .what the heck do you feed him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Can't seem to see the pictures for some reason


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Not pure. Gotta be some grizzly in there.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brembo said:


> Not pure. Gotta be some grizzly in there.


Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is huge and adorable. Looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind responses. I honestly wasn't expecting it lol. I'll answer some questions now, and more later (at work ) Thank you all again. I appreciate it very much.



Wild Wolf said:


> Wow, he's very big... and very handsome! Welcome to the forum, btw!


Thanks, forum seems like a friendly place. 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Handsome boy and GOOD FOR YOU for not breeding him! So responsible
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks, my parents were Shepherd breeders and my father always told me about keeping the breed pure and healthy. So I'm trying to keep the tradition.



Vagus said:


> He's beautiful, I love his dark face!


I'm suprised his face is that way, cause the rest of the litter has a red face. Only him and the dad have a dark face.



ddrGSD88 said:


> He is a massive beast! I love it!


Yes he is lol thanks.



Jelpy said:


> OMG he's huge! Gorgeous, too. He'd be a perfect size to snuggle next to during a cold winter rainstorm.
> 
> Jelpy


He is very picky about snuggles with adults. Kids, anyplace and anytime. Adults, only when he wants to. Meaning he'll come to you and basically lay on you.



KathrynApril said:


> Definitely a handsome boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.



misslesleedavis1 said:


> He is gorgeous! like a giant teddy bear  i wish mine would let me snuggle up, he just licks me and heads for the hills


Lol. Odin is that way to sometimes. He'll give you kisses and run, or jump on you like he's a lap dog and lick your face.



TriadGSD said:


> And people thought my boy is big and he is86 in going to ask you what they ask me .what the heck do you feed him?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks
He's on a strict diet cause of his allergy. But he gets a Venision and potatoe dry dog food, a salmon and veggie mix wet dog food, and we give him cooked deer, elk, or buffalo meat. Depending on what we're having for supper. And that's not an everyday thing, maybe once a week.
And because of all that food, he gets A LOT of exercise. The vet techs who weigh him always mark him as overweight, but the vet we always see says he's just a big strong dog with very little fat. Just how he should be.



KnightTx said:


> Wow he is gorgeous!!!!


Appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very handsome boy. Love his expression in the last picture. Odin you are a definite cutie.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

vprasad said:


> Can't seem to see the pictures for some reason


I'm sorry about that, I'm using my cell phone. Maybe that's why? I'm not tech smart at ALL 



brembo said:


> Not pure. Gotta be some grizzly in there.


That's been asked before. Some people think he has some sort of wolf in him, but according to his pedigree he's just pure German.



Stevenzachsmom said:


> He is huge and adorable. Looks like a real sweetheart.


He really is. Just a big gentle giant.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Very handsome boy. Love his expression in the last picture. Odin you are a definite cutie.


Thank you very much.

I'll try to get some more pictures up tonight.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, he's huge!! You're lucky he shares the couch  He's very handsome :wub:


----------



## FruitbatMom (Dec 26, 2013)

He is a big baby!! Bet no one bothers you!!  Just wanna snuggle him all up!!


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures to answer some comments 



Shade said:


> Wow, he's huge!! You're lucky he shares the couch  He's very handsome :wub:


Who said anything about sharing lol. We have 4 dog beds. 2 in the bedroom, 1 in the living room, and then this. Odins couch. 



Past out from a long day of playing . 



FruitbatMom said:


> He is a big baby!! Bet no one bothers you!!  Just wanna snuggle him all up!!


He's really not that aggressive. The Malinois is the one who will bark and run around when she hears something. Odin will just let out one or two big woofs and stare at you through the window. And according to the pizza man, that's more frightening then a barking dog lol.

 this is Odins idea of snuggles.



I'm kidding of course, I just think this picture is adorable. He will actually jump on the couch, and lay on the couch cushions behind you and lay his head on your head. I have a picture somewhere of him doin that to me, just can't find it right now.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow big handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing......


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm with the pizza man.
If I saw Odin through the window
I would be a little scared to wait around for my tip!!!
Got any more pics of him next to your other dogs....just to compare and see him one more time!!!!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Good looking boy. I don't know what I'd do if my pup ended up that big, lol.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

For some reason now I'm able to view the photos!  He is huge and handsome!! And I think my puppy sunny will end up being as big as Odin . He turned 8 months on the 19th and weighed in at a lean 100# .


----------



## Adgerwalker (Dec 28, 2013)

OMG..!! Huge baby of yours..


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

AKIRA3 said:


> I'm with the pizza man.
> If I saw Odin through the window
> I would be a little scared to wait around for my tip!!!
> Got any more pics of him next to your other dogs....just to compare and see him one more time!!!!


I only have this picture I took a couple years ago. I do need a better family photo. Thats on my to do list.





Glacier said:


> Good looking boy. I don't know what I'd do if my pup ended up that big, lol.


Probably do what I do, buy lots of food lol.

Thanks again everyone for the comments.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I love his dark face! And cool monster truck by the way!


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Ali B. said:


> What a handsome guy! I love his dark face! And cool monster truck by the way!


 thanks. My old Clodbuster rc photobombed my pic.


----------

